# Interesting Wu Taiji demo...



## Xue Sheng (Sep 10, 2013)

With the occasional applications

From Ying Jow Pai of New York


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 10, 2013)

*Interesting Demo for sure*.  I know a good family friend that studied Wu Taijiquan for quite a long time in the Ann Arbor area.  She really enjoyed it but alas in the end her knees were shot and she had to stop training.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 10, 2013)

The video is Southern Wu style (Not Wu/Hao or Northern Wu) is probably the roughest on your knees if you are not real careful. I believe it is that forward stance that puts way to much stress on your knees. And Since the Southern Wu family is in Toronto and has affiliate schools in Michigan I am guessing she was training Southern Wu. I am sorry to hear about her knees.

Note:
Wu/Hoa is from a combination of Chen and Yang styles (Wu Yuxiang)
Northern Wu is from Yang style (Wu Quanyou and Wu Jianquan)
Southern Wu is from from Wu Quanyou and Wu Jianquan but it was changed from Northern Wu (Beijing) to Southern Wu (Shanghai/Hong Kong)


----------



## jks9199 (Sep 10, 2013)

Very interesting way to present a demo.  I really liked how they would do the application, and simply move back into the sequence.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 10, 2013)

Xue Sheng said:


> The video is Southern Wu style (Not Wu/Hao or Northern Wu) is probably the roughest on your knees if you are not real careful. I believe it is that forward stance that puts way to much stress on your knees. And Since the Southern Wu family is in Toronto and has affiliate schools in Michigan I am guessing she was training Southern Wu. I am sorry to hear about her knees.
> 
> Note:
> Wu/Hoa is from a combination of Chen and Yang styles (Wu Yuxiang)
> ...




She talked about Toronto so I am sure you are right!


----------



## mograph (Sep 10, 2013)

This reminds me of Inspector Clouseau: "You imbecile! Not now, Cato!"


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 11, 2013)

mograph said:


> This reminds me of Inspector Clouseau: "You imbecile! Not now, Cato!"




:lol:

I had not thought about that...but your right...it hints of Inspector Clouseau


----------

